# notifications broken????



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

whenever I log in it says I have 3 notifications, of which are reputation comments but there about a year old?

thought they would of went away but the havent


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

have you viewed them? mine go after i view them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)

retribution83 said:


> whenever I log in it says I have 3 notifications, of which are reputation comments but there about a year old?
> 
> thought they would of went away but the havent[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I've had an "unread visitor message" notification for over a year now lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Usually it's someone who's been banned least ime.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Just to be a [email protected], you should have 4 now.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I can only read one notification even if I have 6 coz after I read one the rest just disappear and I can't find them again! Didn't used to do this tho it's only last few months.


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah iv read them hundreds of times ha must be broken, bit like me today


----------



## Betts020577 (Jul 13, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I can only read one notification even if I have 6 coz after I read one the rest just disappear and I can't find them again! Didn't used to do this tho it's only last few months.


Just click 'My Profile' at the top right and from there you can see the tabs that have 'Quotes', 'Mentions' etc


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Betts020577 said:


> Just click 'My Profile' at the top left and from there you can see the tabs that have 'Quotes', 'Mentions' etc


Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

there fixed woop, big brother musta been wathing


----------

